
The Portuguese Miracle: Young Entrepreneurs Lead Country Out of Crisis - jsnathan
http://www.spiegel.de/international/europe/young-entrepreneurs-lead-portugal-out-of-crisis-a-1055954.html
======
CrLf
"Some 485,000 Portuguese, particularly young university graduates, left the
country during the crisis to try and find opportunities abroad. [...] Around
60 percent quickly returned."

The emigration numbers are real (actually, they're conservative), but them
returning is patently false.

The portuguese are notorious for making the best out of the worst, and
Portugal is still an european country abeit the crisis. But there's a
government election tomorrow. Speaking of economic "miracles" which the
average joe has trouble seeing, reeks of "troika policies worked" propaganda.

~~~
jsnathan
'Spiegel' isn't a Portuguese paper though. Are you suggesting this is an
instance of willfully bad reporting, or just bad reporting?

Also, do you have a better source for those numbers?

------
lisa_henderson
There has been a minor uptick in foreign investment, but you have to squint
really hard to see it:

[https://en.santandertrade.com/establish-
overseas/portugal/fo...](https://en.santandertrade.com/establish-
overseas/portugal/foreign-investment)

And FDI stock is down.

The Portuguese are resourceful and they are trying to make the best out of a
bad situation. Nevertheless, nothing in the data justifies the title "The
Portuguese Miracle: Young Entrepreneurs Lead Country Out of Crisis". This is
just more of the same German propaganda that's been trying to justify
austerity for the last 6 years. The phrase "One size fits one" applies to
monetary policy in Europe: monetary policy has been adapted to German needs,
at the cost of great pain for the rest of Europe.

